# Please help - breasts feel deflated and no symptoms at 7 weeks



## hopestruck

Hi all.

I'm 7+1 today and for the past week I have seen a gradual decrease in my symptoms, which were minimal to begin with. I had tender and full breasts from my BFP and mild evening nausea from about 6 weeks. Outside of that I haven't had many symptoms.

My breasts had a little surge of soreness 2 days ago, but since then they have lost all soreness and seem to have almost deflated. I haven't felt sick at all really for the past 2 days. I'm terrified right now to be losing these symptoms so soon. My scan isn't for another 2 wks and I doubt the hospital will see me if I'm not bleeding. 

please help :(


----------



## Molly5186

I am experiencing the same thing right now. I woke up this morning and my boobs felt normal...scares the crap outta me!! I haven't really had ms at all just waves of nausea but other than that I was relying on my boob pain :(. I did call my doc though and should be receiving a call back at some point today. If you're unsure a call to your doc definitely wouldn't hurt :)


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: this first tri stuff is all so scary. i really think you should call your doc if you're worried--especially with your history. i'm sure he/she wouldn't mind seeing you.


----------



## aliss

I'm sorry :hugs:

For what its worth I'm 12 weeks and still no symptoms yet ultrasound a few days ago and bloodwork confirms perfectly healthy baby. "We" no symptom girls are a smaller minority but do exist... just not a very vocal group!

I lost one at 9 weeks only 5 months ago, so I can understand the 'fear' of no symptoms. Rest assured no 2 pregnancies are the same!


----------



## Jobean03

I had mild symptoms to begin with and have had basically no symptoms for a solid month (except for getting up to tinkle during the night).

Try not to freak yourself out - but I understand time moves SO slowly during these early weeks.


----------



## ljbbabyplease

I actually had the same thing happen. Because I was so irregular though my doctor sent me in to get an ultrasound to date the pregnancy and it turns out even though at about 7 weeks my symptoms seemed to disappear everything is fine. Some women just seem to handle the hormonal changes better than others I guess. Also do you breast seem normal or just dont hurt any more? Mine still feel bigger but dont hurt any more and I dont have much ms. But I do agree call your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for your encouraging words. The doctor's office doesn't open for another hour (and I can't leave a message) so I will be trying then. I will keep you all posted. xx

hugs to those of you going through the same situation - so stressful! :(



ljbbabyplease said:


> I actually had the same thing happen. Because I was so irregular though my doctor sent me in to get an ultrasound to date the pregnancy and it turns out even though at about 7 weeks my symptoms seemed to disappear everything is fine. Some women just seem to handle the hormonal changes better than others I guess. Also do you breast seem normal or just dont hurt any more? Mine still feel bigger but dont hurt any more and I dont have much ms. But I do agree call your doctor and see what they say.

Thanks ljbaby. Yes, part of me wonders if my body is handling the hormonal changes well since I've actually been pregnant for most of the past 8 months. But the other part is also very concerned!

This morning when I felt my breasts in bed they seemed "deflated" and almost back to normal size. But now that I am up, dressed and moving around, yes they do still feel bigger than normal, though I'm not sure by how much. They don't feel swollen though, and are not as firm/hard as they have been.


----------



## bexxc

maybe they'll be able to get you in for an early scan today. we can swap pics!!!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> maybe they'll be able to get you in for an early scan today. we can swap pics!!!

I would love that! Did you go for your scan yet today/what time do you go?

I honestly doubt they would do it though, unless I'm bleeding...even with a requisition that said "transvaginal scan - viability?" from my doctor, the hospital only scheduled me at 9 weeks for a trans-abdominal! Are they idiots?!?


----------



## bexxc

my scan is in about 2 hours so we'll know more pretty soon. i'm so nervous! 

and yes...it sounds like they are idiots! is there another hospital close enough to you that you can go to instead???


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> my scan is in about 2 hours so we'll know more pretty soon. i'm so nervous!
> 
> and yes...it sounds like they are idiots! is there another hospital close enough to you that you can go to instead???

Your scan is going to be amazing. I just know it xoxo

No other hospitals nearby. I'm really resenting our move up north now! :(


----------



## bexxc

i just don't understand why they wouldn't follow your doc's orders. that sounds really irresponsible. is there someone you can complain to?


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i just don't understand why they wouldn't follow your doc's orders. that sounds really irresponsible. is there someone you can complain to?

Totally. I'm going to tell the doc when I call her this morning; maybe she can make a call over there for me. Fingers crossed. And keep me posted on your scan :flower:


----------



## bexxc

I hope you doc will set them straight. Id be totally miffed if I were you


----------



## hopestruck

Well I called the doctor and left a message, so for now I guess I have to just wait until I hear back. In my paranoia I decided to take my last FRER to see if there was any change in darkness (I took one about 10 days ago). I know it doesn't mean much, but it did make me feel a little better, as it is still super dark.

Checked my cervix and it seems to be tightly closed which is good. But boobs still feeling very deflated, checked again and they seem close to their normal size with *no* swelling or tenderness whatsoever :(
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-10 09.23.27.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## bexxc

have you heard back from your doc yet?


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> have you heard back from your doc yet?

Not yet. I will keep you posted when I do. Thanks hun.


----------



## ljbbabyplease

Hmm. Well just keep us updated that does seem very unusual and I am definitely interested to know what the explanation is! Good luck!


----------



## hopestruck

ljbbabyplease said:


> Hmm. Well just keep us updated that does seem very unusual and I am definitely interested to know what the explanation is! Good luck!

Thank you! I will keep you posted. Still haven't heard. I'm guessing she won't get back to me till end of day.

Whereabouts in Alberta are you located? We just moved to Fort St John, BC... were in Edmonton over the weekend :)


----------



## bexxc

i wish they would just call you back already!


----------



## ljbbabyplease

I live in Calgary! I was just in Kelowna over the weekend lol! Why were you in Edmonton?


----------



## Cridge

Symptoms come and go during the first tri, so hopefully you have nothing to worry about. However, I had the same thing happen... was getting more and more nauseous until 7 weeks, then I suddenly felt much better - boobs less sore, etc. My doc checked my progesterone and it had dropped by half. If she hadn't thought to check it, it's very possible I would have ended with a m/c. I was put on progesterone suppositories and everything seems fine at this point - I've been listening to babes hb with a home doppler for the last few days!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi all!

So, to give an update, I still have NOT heard back from the doctor yet. So far I must admit I am not super impressed with what's happened at this medical office! Might be time to find a new doc...

HOWEVER, I am very pleased to say that last night, lo and behold, the bbs became tender again - not extremely so, but mildly like they have been since about 6 weeks. They are still tender this morning with the left one feeling almost bruisedbehind the nipple (not sure what's happening there?). Totally possible it's due to all of my groping, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I had a hormone surge from baby.

Thanks to all of you. I will keep you posted if anything changes (good or bad).


Cridge - Wow! That's interesting and it might be worth asking my doctor about progesterone (if/when she eventually calls me back)! Thanks!


----------



## hopestruck

ljbbabyplease said:


> I live in Calgary! I was just in Kelowna over the weekend lol! Why were you in Edmonton?

Too funny! We were visiting family. We just moved up north from Vancouver so we're trying to get out on some road trips over the weekends! I'm sure we'll get to Calgary at some point. I hear great things!


----------



## bexxc

so glad everything is feeling okay. all of my symptoms have come and gone. my boobs actually get more and less sore throughout the day. this baby is meant to be your beautiful rainbow! :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> so glad everything is feeling okay. all of my symptoms have come and gone. my boobs actually get more and less sore throughout the day. this baby is meant to be your beautiful rainbow! :flower:

*sigh*... I sure hope so! I had a feeling that this baby was strong, right from the beginning, and I hope my gut was right. I guess we'll be finding out in 13 days at my scan! 

Are you still feeling good? What are your symptoms these days?


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> so glad everything is feeling okay. all of my symptoms have come and gone. my boobs actually get more and less sore throughout the day. this baby is meant to be your beautiful rainbow! :flower:

PS Can I thank you twice for this? :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

still mostly just sore boobs and fatigue. every once in awhile i get a little wave of- i don't even want to call it nausea because it's not that bad. the worst part right now is the constipation. :blush: i finally got a little erm...relief... this morning and i was ready to throw a parade!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> still mostly just sore boobs and fatigue. every once in awhile i get a little wave of- i don't even want to call it nausea because it's not that bad. the worst part right now is the constipation. :blush: i finally got a little erm...relief... this morning and i was ready to throw a parade!

Oh, I believe it! I am one of the fortunate few (knock on wood) who tends to have be very regular normally (sometimes too regular, *cough*), but I have experienced constipation once or twice before for a short period of time, so I can appreciate how tough it must be to deal with on a regular basis! Have you tried fish oil? I've found that fish oil and superfoods/green supplements (like wheatgrass powder/juice) REALLY help to regulate things (those are the ones I have to have in moderation as they can make things move a little too fast for me).


----------



## bexxc

non-pregnant i'm like clockwork! :blush: so this is a bit torturous. my doc suggested upping my fiber intake and drinking an extra two glasses of water to start, but i'm ready to take it to the next level! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> non-pregnant i'm like clockwork! :blush: so this is a bit torturous. my doc suggested upping my fiber intake and drinking an extra two glasses of water to start, but i'm ready to take it to the next level! :haha:

Go for the greens mix! Amazing Grass powder in a smoothie worked "wonders" for me :winkwink: Hope things start to get more regular!


----------



## ljbbabyplease

Thank goodness it seems that perhaps you may have been psyching your self out a bit maybe. Good to hear things seem to be back on track for you. Unfortunately doctors these days tend to be very busy. Is Fort St John a small town?

My doctor is in a small town just down the road and they are usually pretty good at getting back to me. Have you tried calling again? Sometimes persistence is a good thing lol. 

Hopefully your scan will ease your mind. Like I said it did so for me.

Calgary is very beautiful! I love it here! It is such a warm and welcoming place to live and the city itself is actually pretty clean for a city. Dont tell my husband but I actually like Kelowna better lol but I think that is because I am a water baby (funny considering I was born and raised most my life in the desert!)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

hopestruck said:


> ljbbabyplease said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. Well just keep us updated that does seem very unusual and I am definitely interested to know what the explanation is! Good luck!
> 
> Thank you! I will keep you posted. Still haven't heard. I'm guessing she won't get back to me till end of day.
> 
> Whereabouts in Alberta are you located? We just moved to Fort St John, BC... were in Edmonton over the weekend :)Click to expand...

OMG!!! Small world.....SERIOUSLY. I live in Fort St John!!!


----------

